# Pastry Free Quiche



## lyndasw (Apr 8, 2010)

As requested:

1.place some chopped onion (I use frozen) in a glass pie dish.
2. Then you can put whatever you want on top for a filling eg tin of tuna, or cubed cornedbeef (my fav), chopped ham, bacon, peppers etc.
3. In a bowl beat 3 eggs with black pepper and a tub of cottage cheese (300g). Add a little milk (approx 4 tablespoons and beat again and pour on top of filling
4. Sprinkle a little grated mature cheddar on top (optional but recommended and you only need a little)
5. Cook in oven 200 deg until really set firm (depends on oven but can take 30 - 45 mins)

make sure it is really set firm as it should cut into nice slices and is great hot or cold. Although made with cottage cheese you cant really taste it for those of you who don't like it and I have a friend who makes it with quark but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## gail1 (Apr 8, 2010)

this sounds nice am going to try it


----------



## Steff (Apr 8, 2010)

Excellent recipe cheers lynda i am trying this one for sure x


----------



## NicNic (Apr 18, 2010)

Made this this afternoon and it is delicious!!!!!!  Does anyone know if it is ok to freeze it??


----------

